# Drivers for MCP73VT-PM Motherboard



## HeD (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi there,
I have rescued a Packard Bell PC and am having trouble finding drivers. The motherboard according to labelling and CPU-Z report is an ECS MCP73VT-PM. It appears to use an Nforce 610i/Geforce 7050 chipset. The ECS website has no match for this mobo and the latest Nforce 610i drivers work for some components apart from: audio, network and SMbus. 

Using WinXP SP3. I build PC's regularly but am pulling my hair out over this! Any help would, indeed, rock.
Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried the PB ftp site ftp://ftp.download.packardbell.com/
or the general site Support Download


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

You can also try the *3DP Chip Utility*.
-> 3DP Chip download


----------

